# C'mon September



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

With the corn standing a couple feet it's only a matter of time before our early season in the hudson valley is here. Striper season is done.....time to pull the rig out . LOL . :sniper:


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

C'mon August! Maybe nodak will participate in a goose banding project this year via partnership with Minnesota and realize a lot of birds being shot during the early season are not locally raised birds. Then with all the transients being from Minnesota; Sargeant and Richland county will finally COUNT towards a nonresidents' two week premium and keep all the free loading OSS's out during the goose season and focused more on ducks when there are millions more! JMO


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the seasons nor the birds where you hunt but all through our April and May striper run we are witness to hundreds of geese producing hundreds of young . They are capturing and gassing geese in New York City right now because of the danger with air traffic. Our local population is out of hand . I don't feel that they should be gassing these birds but who am I . Cut Em in Sept.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> C'mon August! Maybe nodak will participate in a goose banding project this year via partnership with Minnesota and realize a lot of birds being shot during the early season are not locally raised birds. Then with all the transients being from Minnesota; Sargeant and Richland county will finally COUNT towards a nonresidents' two week premium and keep all the free loading OSS's out during the goose season and focused more on ducks when there are millions more! JMO


can you expound on this? are you saying that birds in those two counties are birds that "migrate" during the summer into nodak from minnesota?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

yes that is what he is saying. I know it has been shown in SD that 50% of nesting birds are gone before are sept seasons starts. The last three bands that I have shot in sept. in NE SD were banded in Neb.


----------



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

September can't come soon enough. The trailer just needs a few more lights and some decals then she'll be ready to rock. I just picked eed to up a dozen lessers to add to the spread. all I need to pick up now are a few decoy bags and then It's game on :sniper:


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

come on september :sniper:


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> C'mon August! Maybe nodak will participate in a goose banding project this year via partnership with Minnesota and realize a lot of birds being shot during the early season are not locally raised birds. Then with all the transients being from Minnesota; Sargeant and Richland county will finally COUNT towards a nonresidents' two week premium and keep all the free loading OSS's out during the goose season and focused more on ducks when there are millions more! JMO


That's because they are all coming from Minnesota!  Maybe we should start charging NDers the price for killing our geese.

Studies also show that birds will migrate off of their breed ponds. Normal flight about fifty miles. So you don't have a lot to stand on. I think DU did the research in late 80's early 90's when the goose population exploded.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope there is harvested fields when the early season rolls around. It seems like the crops were put in pretty late this year. My buddy shot a banded bird from MN early in the season last year.


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i know of several young of the year birds being shot in SE Nodak in the last couples years that were not residents... 4 birds which were banded by Glenwood Minnesota, which is plenty more than fifty miles, three from last years banding frenzy in Fergus; which coinicides with the fifty mile limit, and one from Elbow Lake. Now those are only the banded birds, so how many non-banded birds are in the same area? Also heard of plenty being from Sodak from a few guys I have ran across out in the field who luckily recovered bands.. All i really am saying is i feel bad for the residents in those counties; when it counts as a bonus season for people willing to travel there and come back again when its duck time. Absolutely crazy with the amount of Minnesotans. This summer i will spend my two weeks somewhere near Hustad's region and leave the "three groups per field" back east!


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> Well i know of several young of the year birds being shot in SE Nodak in the last couples years that were not residents... 4 birds which were banded by Glenwood Minnesota, which is plenty more than fifty miles, three from last years banding frenzy in Fergus; which coinicides with the fifty mile limit, and one from Elbow Lake. Now those are only the banded birds, so how many non-banded birds are in the same area? Also heard of plenty being from Sodak from a few guys I have ran across out in the field who luckily recovered bands.. All i really am saying is i feel bad for the residents in those counties; when it counts as a bonus season for people willing to travel there and come back again when its duck time. Absolutely crazy with the amount of Minnesotans.  This summer i will spend my two weeks somewhere near Hustad's region and leave the "three groups per field" back east!


Now you understand how it is for us around walleye opener!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

hahaha we dont need your walleyes in sota. We got some of the best wallyeye fishing in the world out here. You can keep your jet ski's and tubers. Dont flater your self. Just because your the land of 10000 lakes. I would rather have a 100 good lakes then 10000 tourist traps!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> hahaha we dont need your walleyes in sota. We got some of the best wallyeye fishing in the world out here. You can keep your jet ski's and tubers. Dont flater your self. Just because your the land of 10000 lakes. I would rather have a 100 good lakes then 10000 tourist traps!


That's funny, I can drive out of town on any night of the week and 9 out of 10 cars will have Nodak plates in the summer time, way worse than the amount of NR hunting in North Dakota. Also you guys have the privilage to fish all year long for cheaper....... :eyeroll:


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

Slimpickens...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> You can keep your jet ski's and tubers. Dont flater your self.


I've run into more yuppies on the skis and tubers out here than in MN lakes, but if your talking the ch!t!es area than yes, there are more of them there.

As far as the goose hunting goes, I can't wait until it opens up NEXT month already! :beer:


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> Slimpickens... This is a CANADA GOOSE forum, not a raggidyassminnesotafishingforum! Sorry if you misunderstood my residence but it's Minnesota.


You'd cry if someone s**t in your lunch pail! Last time I checked no one drove for hours for fishing opener in SoDak so why all the bit***n. I was making a reference, and if ya don't know what that is ask a younger sibling to spell it out for ya. BTW I don't even fish!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Fishing opener in Sodak? Should have seen the boats on the Missouri this weekend. I was the minority being from SD that's for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> Well i know of several young of the year birds being shot in SE Nodak in the last couples years that were not residents... 4 birds which were banded by Glenwood Minnesota, which is plenty more than fifty miles,


In 2004 we shot a bird in S. ND (in the Greenskins video actually) that was banded just weeks earlier in Pine City, MN...that's around 350-450 miles away to fly straight west in late August.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That Pine City mojo ends up on a lot of videos.... :lol:


----------

